# External Safety



## MississipVol (Mar 29, 2012)

I am in the middle of buying my first handgun. I really like the Glock 19 but I am a little scared off by the absence of an external safety, particularly since I have 2 kids (ages 8 & 10). I am accustomed to shotguns and rifles that usually have external safeties and I plan to keep this gun loaded so I am still thinking about moving to a gun WITH an external safety. Thinking about the Ruger SR9 or SR9c or either the S&M M&P 9c. 

Does anyone know if the Ruger SR9 has the trigger that the SR9c has? I have read several reviews that say the trigger is much better on the SR9c but they are all older so I don't know if they have upgraded the trigger on the SR9.

Any thoughts on this question, external safeties, or the Glock 19 vs SR9 (or 9c) vs M&P 9c??

TIA


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The best safety is located between your ears, show, teach, preach safety. Teach your kids about firearms and what they can do then they won't be wondering. Get a good safe for when the handgun isn't on you then use it.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

This is strange coming from me but if the Glock is for you,get it.I don't like the design myself,or striker guns,but it doesn't mean it won't work.When it comes to kids,the safest place for it is on your hip or locked up,no matter what.

I know little about the other 2,but the only Ruger auto I ever liked was the MKII.When it comes to plastic,I don't like it either,but when I broke down I went straight to the originator-HK.Like new can be had very reasonable,and if the PPQ doesn't prove out as good,you won't find a better gun.Opinions and funds vary though.


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

MississipVol said:


> I am in the middle of buying my first handgun. I really like the Glock 19 but I am a little scared off by the absence of an external safety, particularly since I have 2 kids (ages 8 & 10). I am accustomed to shotguns and rifles that usually have external safeties and I plan to keep this gun loaded so I am still thinking about moving to a gun WITH an external safety. Thinking about the Ruger SR9 or SR9c or either the S&M M&P 9c.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Ruger SR9 has the trigger that the SR9c has? I have read several reviews that say the trigger is much better on the SR9c but they are all older so I don't know if they have upgraded the trigger on the SR9.
> 
> ...


I understand your fear and would suggest you consider the great advice from Tony, and regardless of the weapon you choose, make the first round in the magazine a snap cap that only you are aware of, if you choose to leave a loaded magazine in it. An alternative choice for you is a S&W M&P 9 with the external safety, great weapon in my opinion. I have one in .45. Another 9mm with external safety is the FNX 9mm that comes to mind. I have the FNP 9mm in FDE and love it. I EDC a Glock 23 and at night, I put the laser/light on it and place it near the bed, during the day, it goes with me. On the days I do not carry, I lock it in the gun safe. Maybe you can get get a lockbox for yours and secure it that way when you are gone ....


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I've carried a gun with an external safety for over 35 years, and I'm just fine with it. Shoot both if you can, and then choose what suits/fits you best. Without an external safety, you're likely in for a double-action first shot, followed by single action subsequent shots. I'm not a fan of that, but you might get along with it just fine. On the other hand, an external safety is not physically demanding, and proficiency with that system can be attained in just a few range sessions


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Mikey-Mike... Sir, with all due respect. I'd NEVER.... even jokingly.... suggest to anyone that the first round in their carry gun be a snap cap. That is tantamount to simply offering up your life for someone else to take. Unless, you can conveince the bad guy to "_wait a sec, while I rack my slide to load up a live round, in order to properly defend myself_"...


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

tony pasley said:


> The best safety is located between your ears, show, teach, preach safety. Teach your kids about firearms and what they can do then they won't be wondering. Get a good safe for when the handgun isn't on you then use it.


THIS!!

Whatever gun you get, if it's not on your person then it should be in a locked safe if you have children around (or maybe even if you don't). If a kid can get their hands on a loaded gun, it takes no effort or time to simply switch off the safety. IMO, the presence of an external safety is largely irrelevant in this context and provides nothing more than a false sense of security.

Now, that said, you should certainly teach your children about fire arm safety and set some rules about guns in the house.

Lastly, if you really want an external safety and like the Glock design, there are other "striker fired" handguns that have external safeties.... like maybe the S&W M&P. I don't think the Ruger SR9s have them. But don't think that an external safety will "child-proof" the gun.


----------



## chacho92 (Jan 31, 2012)

I just picked up an M&P 9c last week and fired around 100 rounds with it so far. It has the ambidextrous safety on it. This gun is real nice and the saftety is a cinch to operate. Just flip it with your thumb. I thought about a Glock too, but like you, I wanted a compact 9mm with an external safety. I'm glad I purchased this model. If you get this model, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

usmcj said:


> Mikey-Mike... Sir, with all due respect. I'd NEVER.... even jokingly.... suggest to anyone that the first round in their carry gun be a snap cap. That is tantamount to simply offering up your life for someone else to take. Unless, you can conveince the bad guy to "_wait a sec, while I rack my slide to load up a live round, in order to properly defend myself_"...


+1...


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

+1 on the S&W M&P 9c with safety as a choice you should take a hard look at...when you carry it LOAD IT TO CAPACITY and train for using it with a safety, when not carrying it safely store it .......JJ


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

As most others have said, the only safety you truly need is education. Yes, you should have a safe, but don't keep it a mystery to your kids or anyone living in you home. You know your own kids more than anyone else will ever, so you can be the judge of your oun actions but kids like to get into things they know they're not supposed to get into. Teach them about it, take them shooting with you and it just becomes a tool and much less a "cool toy" that they will try to get thier hands on as soon as you leave them alone in the house. 

Can't say it enough. Education, education, education.

I'll give another +1 to disregard that snap cap comment. Those can be used during dryfire pactice, but not mixed in with live ammo. You're asking for big trouble on a couple different levels. Either forgeting that you have snap caps loadeed up when you NEED it to go BANG or THINKING you have snap caps in when you DON'T want it to go BANG!

0h, and yes SR9s DO have an external safety.


----------

